# Surf Fishing



## LDUBS (Nov 11, 2020)

We spent the last three days “camping” with our son and DIL and touring the Northern California coastline. We lucked out with beautiful weather. Our base “camp” was an RV at a KOA campground in Manchester. First time I’ve stayed in an RV. Two bedrooms, kitchen, etc and plenty of room. Now I’m spoiled. 

Anyway, to the fishing report. Where we were staying was about 2 miles from a sandy beach. My son and I managed to get out for an hour or so of surf fishing before we started that day’s touring. We managed 4 surf perch between the two of us. Not too bad considering it was my son’s first time surf fishing and it has been at least 20 years for me. We used Gulp Sandworms for bait. 

I had a couple of old 10’ rods. One is outfitted with an Okuma spinning reel & 15# mono. The other reel is a large capacity Quantum spinning reel with a spare spool that I took an $8 gamble on at a garage sale earlier this year. It makes a kind of scraping noise so I suspect the ball bearings. It will be a project to see if I can make it hum. 

I forgot how much fun surf fishing is. It is also an easy way to fish because you don't need to haul box loads of stuff. Just a rod, reel, sinkers and some bait. Maybe a 5 gal bucket if you want to take them home.


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2020)

Great report! Thanks for sharing. 

Did you eat those fish? If so, how were they?


----------



## eeshaw (Nov 12, 2020)

When I was in the Navy in Key West many moons ago I used a bait cannon to get my baits out past the surf. Worked great too. I liked fishing for Red Snapper, Grouper, Jew fish, Tarpon and Barracuda, all the normal stuff the Keys have to offer. There are so many different species in the keys and gulf it's just ridiculous.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 13, 2020)

We released these because we had to get back, pack up the "camp", and start the drive home. But I have had them in the past. Good on the grill, which is the only way I've had them. 

These are caught right off the beach just between the first and second set of breakers. Based on how we caught these, we were casting about twice as far as needed. I wonder if rock fish or halibut could be had out past the breakers. I sure would need a cannon because no way I could cast that far. 

BTW, when I got home I stripped the garage sale reel down. One ball bearing was completely frozen and the other was pretty gummed up. Let both soak in penetrating fluid over night then cleaned everything up, re-lubed, and the reel works great now.


----------

